# What does a "Truss" Harley fork look like?



## bricycle (Apr 5, 2017)

Search function/internet didn't help.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2017)

....? You should know... :0 Brian by now...


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2017)

Isn't it this?


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 5, 2017)

The standard Davis motobike fork. The type on all motobikes; I think is referred to as truss fork, because of the truss rods....right...unless you mean something different..


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 5, 2017)

catfish said:


> Isn't it this? View attachment 446896



That is a triple plate type fork


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 5, 2017)

Standard "truss" fork


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2017)

The standard light duty fork is trussed, yes, but in true H-D and Chief fashion, the creme de la creme of Davis forks is the heavy duty truss. Note how truss rods terminate at the dropout.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2017)

Heavy duty H-D truss fork.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 5, 2017)

What year was the Harley heavy duty? 1917?? Is it only one year in Harley's run?


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 5, 2017)

1917and 1918?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 6, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> What year was the Harley heavy duty? 1917?? Is it only one year in Harley's run?




From what I've learned from Patric, up to 1922.

Sears Chief 1915 to 1919


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2017)

Was the heavy duty fork an option, or only supplied on a specific model?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Was the heavy duty fork an option, or only supplied on a specific model?




 motorcyke model from what I know. Unless another of the HD models had a trussed fork.

A side note, Mead may have also used it 1915 & 16 but I have yet to see a true survivor bike that has the heavy duty truss fork,  the catalog images do suggest it's possible.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2017)

Did they ever make a triple plate crown with truss rods?


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 6, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Did they ever make a triple plate crown with truss rods?



that is something i have never seen Davis use. I do think i know the fork you are thinking of and it is Michigan city. Not Davis.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 6, 2017)

Like this?


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 6, 2017)

A friend of mine collects HD bikes I see a couple with truss rod fork.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Like this? View attachment 447274



YES! thanks Pal!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 6, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Like this? View attachment 447274



what does the headbadge look like...not a racycle is it?


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 6, 2017)

The badge is "triumph" Michigan city. I will post soon.


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> View attachment 447574



Way Kool badge!!!


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 7, 2017)

This was from the cabe as well. Michigan city built Elgin with the same fork.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Is was from the cabe as well. Michigan city built Elgin with the same fork.
> 
> View attachment 447577



Thanks for this info!


----------



## JO BO (Jun 27, 2020)

Heavy duty. 1920


----------

